# الى كل المسلمين المشاركين في القسم المسيحي العام ارجو الانتباه هنا !!!



## فادية (22 مايو 2007)

*سلام المسيح  للجميع 

بالرغم من كل التنبيهات والتحذيرات الي بنقدمها لكم يا اخوانا المسلمين بالالتزام بالنظام العام للمنتدى ووضع كل موضوع في مكانه المناسب وعشان انتو بتسمعو من ودن وبتطلعو من التانيه 
فانا هنا باعلن وللجميع 
ان اي موضوع يتناول اسئله عن المسيحيه او مناقشه مواضيع حول العقيده المسيحيه مكانو في قسمي الاسئله والاجوبه والرد على الشبهات 
وعشان محدش يجي يعيط ويهتف ان موضوعو اتحذف او اتقفل 
فانا بقول للجميع 
اني هحذف اي موضوع في القسم المسيحي العام  يتناول اسئله عن المسيحيه او شبهات عن العقيده المسيحيه 
لان القسم هنا مش قسم حواري 
وكمان اي موضوع بيتكلم عن الاسلام وعن محمد في القسم دا هحذفو لان مكان المواضيع دي هي في قسم الحوار الاسلامي 
يا ريت الكل يقرا الموضوع دا عشان محدش يجي يشتكي بعد كدا ان موضوعو في القسم المسيحي  العام اتحذف وان المشرفه فاديه ظالمه او جاهله مش بتعرف ترد على المواضيع المطروحه فيه 
القسم المسيحي العام مخصص للمواضيع المسيحيه البحته وبسسسسسسسسسسسس 
سلام المسيح​*


----------

